# Spring 2013 Ann Arbor Photo Thread



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2013)

Various Pics


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2013)

*More AA Spring 2013*

More of AA 2013 Spring


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2013)

*More AA Spring 2013*

More pics. The motorized Mead was an interesting bike and badge.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 29, 2013)

Great pics Ivo!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

Yea Ivo, way to go Pal!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2013)

*Part #4*

Spring 2013 AA


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2013)

*Part 5*

Still More. 2013 spring AA


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2013)

*part #6*

AA 2013 Spring


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2013)

*part #7*

Last set, Let's see some more!


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 29, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting those photos. Those were great.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ivo,

Great pictures! Can't wait till I can make it to one ML Swap! 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2013)

*1941 AutoCycle*

THANKS IVO FOR TAKING A PIC OF MY 1941 AutoCycle with Crossbear Speedo, pogo seat, pinch tank, 
6 hole rack w/ jewel, & Double Adjustable Stem! SEE LINK BELOW! numerous people thought it could 
have won in the category of best preserved bicycle!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=94271&d=1367261131

IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED IN ACQUIRING THIS ORIGINAL CHROME AND PAINT AUTOCYcLE,
FEEL FREE TO EMAIL ME DIRECT AT: wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## Boris (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Ivo!!!


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 30, 2013)

*Photos*

Thank you for posting all these photos. 

I have never even been to a swap meet ever in my life because I live too far away. I used to live in Toronto but never made it out to one 

I think I'd wet myself if I saw that many great bikes.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 30, 2013)

*What was missing*

It really begs the question of what was missing? Between ML and AA there were very few bikes from the 30s and up that were not represented. A few bikes were in trailors and not out in the open but they were there. Thanks Ivo great pics!  A few bikes I didnt notice...


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Wes, that Autocycle beauty is a great looking bike. I'm glad I went back through the show bikes later and got a pic of it.
Dave Marko, Colsons were a little scarce, the ones I saw were definitely bitchin. Did you see these MLC pics? There was a single bar that was a real sleeper, just a simple kick ass bike. See link...


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40974-nice-memory-lane-spring-swap-pics!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 30, 2013)

Motorized Mead caught my eye.  Early badge. I'd assume Ranger, but the chainring looks Pathfinder.  What a crazy old monster


----------



## Boris (Apr 30, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> just a simple kick ass bike.




That it is!!! From all the bikes in all your photos, that's the bike I would have brought home.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for including those tricycles in your photos! OMG...a 1934 Colson Mickey!!!  Did it sell or was it display only? If for sale or sold, for how much? Not that I could have afforded it, even if I had gone.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2013)

ridingtoy said:


> Thanks for including those tricycles in your photos! OMG...a 1934 Colson Mickey!!!  Did it sell or was it display only? If for sale or sold, for how much? Not that I could have afforded it, even if I had gone.
> 
> Dave




It was for sale--I believe I was quoted $650 by a fellow CABEr. I don't know if it sold or not. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> It was for sale--I believe I was quoted $650 by a fellow CABEr. I don't know if it sold or not. V/r Shawn




If the $650 quote is correct, that was a bargain price compared to what I've seen them go for. Good thing I couldn't go...I'd be sick having to let it pass at that price for not having quite a deep enough pocket.

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2013)

...$650 for a Mickey Mouse trike? I thought I have it bad.....
You woulda loved a belt drive farm tractor I saw once. It had pneumatic 20" rear tractor tread tires, a spark advance lever(faux) under the steering wheel, a sheet metal stamping/outline of a V-8 that you could screw actual sparkplugs into..had wires too. T'ween Springfield and St. Louis. Got her down to $200.00.....wifey said NO!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 30, 2013)

*Royal Mead*



Nick-theCut said:


> Motorized Mead caught my eye.  Early badge. I'd assume Ranger, but the chainring looks Pathfinder.  What a crazy old monster




The badge reads Royal, the badge looks like an earlier Columbia design, way cool. Here is the left side profile of the bike


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 30, 2013)

do you know if it sold? and thanks for the pictures ivo!

Nick.



Balloontyre said:


> The badge reads Royal, the badge looks like an earlier Columbia design, way cool. Here is the left side profile of the bike


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 30, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> do you know if it sold? and thanks for the pictures ivo!
> 
> Nick.




Ya Man, Sold very early in the day. Can you post up some pics of that M&S from MLC?
thanks


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2013)

That's an Evans Engine... It's missing the huge flywheel and pulley and who knows what else?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Nickinator (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are a few other shots I took


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 30, 2013)

ridingtoy said:


> If the $650 quote is correct, that was a bargain price compared to what I've seen them go for. Good thing I couldn't go...I'd be sick having to let it pass at that price for not having quite a deep enough pocket.
> 
> Dave




Well, Dave, if it makes you feel any better, the quote of $650 was erroneous.  I turned down a $900 offer and it came home with me.  It's the perfect display size and I'm kinda glad it didn't sell!  
I think the Mickey overshadowed the Skippy I also had for sale...

Alan


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oldbikes said:


> Well, Dave, if it makes you feel any better, the quote of $650 was erroneous.  I turned down a $900 offer and it came home with me.  It's the perfect display size and I'm kinda glad it didn't sell!
> I think the Mickey overshadowed the Skippy I also had for sale...
> 
> Alan




Sorry my hearing isn't real good and I was joking with Alan about a price and that's what I thought he said? It is a really nice, cool trike but I'm trying to keep from buying anymore cool stuff that I can't ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 30, 2013)

*Ann Arbor 2013*

Hi all me an Ed had an awesome time at the show so many cool bikesThank you Nick for my tank.
here are some links to some of my pictures if you what to see them
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157633377286898/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/8691092775/in/set-72157633377223470





IMG_2873 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_3593 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_3784 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_3851 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice Hat Scott!



krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all me an Ed had an awesome time at the show so many cool bikesThank you Nick for my tank.
> here are some links to some of my pictures if you what to see them
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157633377286898/
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Nice Hat Scott!




 I guess when you ride one of those dangerous Twin Flex, big tank Huffmans, you've got to wear a helmet at all times.

 P.S. Thank you, very much! Krate-Mayhem, for the outstanding montage of photo's from both MLC&AA meets. Your photo documentation is always the best from year to year.
It means alot to us unfortunate ones, who were not able to attend the meets, to live vicariously through the lens of your camera.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oldbikes said:


> Well, Dave, if it makes you feel any better, the quote of $650 was erroneous.  I turned down a $900 offer and it came home with me.  It's the perfect display size and I'm kinda glad it didn't sell!
> I think the Mickey overshadowed the Skippy I also had for sale...
> 
> Alan




Actually, it does in a way!  I'd rather a neat tricycle like a Colson Mickey or Rollfast Hoppy be WAY out of my price range than be close enough to tease me but still not be quite there. Glad the Mickey has a good home with you. As I always say, I'll just have to stay content with my Hallmark KCC models for now.

Dave


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 30, 2013)

anytime man hope to see that bike soon, wish I would have seen that blue girls huffman, I need its fenders.



krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all me an Ed had an awesome time at the show so many cool bikesThank you Nick for my tank.
> here are some links to some of my pictures if you what to see them


----------



## npence (May 1, 2013)

Don't worry nick those blue fenders are in good hands.


----------

